# Can you selectively breed RCS?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hey I was reading up on some shrimp breeding and what I have found mainly pertains to other shrimps like CBS and other colour morphs of neos. Is it possible for me to selectively breed RCS to get the brightest red (essentially breeding painted fires)? I was thinking of setting up a 20g for breeding cherries and then selecting some really red females and a nice looking male, separating them into a 10g and letting them breed. Is this in the realm of possibility or will i being doing this in vain?


----------



## streeker02 (Apr 11, 2014)

Kimchi24 said:


> Hey I was reading up on some shrimp breeding and what I have found mainly pertains to other shrimps like CBS and other colour morphs of neos. Is it possible for me to selectively breed RCS to get the brightest red (essentially breeding painted fires)? I was thinking of setting up a 20g for breeding cherries and then selecting some really red females and a nice looking male, separating them into a 10g and letting them breed. Is this in the realm of possibility or will i being doing this in vain?


I'm pretty sure it will take several generations and culls to get the bright color you want consistently. There are people who are more shrimp expert than I who will hopefully chime in for you


----------

